# 60/40 Merc 4 Stroke Pee Hole?



## Genius (Apr 12, 2014)

Well after a long winter up here, I changed the oil in my 1 year old 60/40 4 stroke Merc.
Hook the waterhose up to run it and no water out of the pee hole?
I pulled the sdie covers off to find there's not much to see or do without pulling the lower unit...?
Any ideas....?
TIA, Gene


----------



## Genius (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm good to go, I guess hooking the water hose up to the upper inlet will not let it pee...?
I took it down to the river and with it sittin in water it peed just fine.
Anyway all seems well !
Gene


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Apr 13, 2014)

Some motors will not pee when hooked up to a hose but mostly older johnnyrudes


----------

